# ND Bloodlines. What do you think?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I found a trade for Poit and I was wondering about the bloodlines? A woman bought a whole small herd of Nigis including this year's kids. It looks like the breeder of the kids is Sterling Acres. I tried to Google the farm but their website is down and it seems they used to post here, but the last time was December 2010 and they were selling their entire herd. Though confusing since you guys called her by a name that is different than the breeder's name on the papers. What did you/do you think of their stock?

I am looking at getting two doe kids and a breeding to their buck. Both kids are out of Sterling Dwarfs Clover, who is out of a doe called simply "The Elly" and by "The Sterling Acres Eli". They seem like the beginnings of whatever Sterling Acres was trying to breed for but it seems like they juts didn't get very far before circumstances changed their ability to follow those dreams.

Elly is by AGS Deer Run Alien. Can't find any info on him, but I have heard good things about Deer Run. Anyone familiar with them and their lines?

She is out of "The Lajoys Silly Sis"...I seem to remember hearing of Lajoys in the Nigerian world, but maybe not? 

Elly's dad is also her dam's sire, and Clover's sire is Elly's full sibling, so lots of line-breeding going on. Good thing is that Elly AND Clover are both on site and are both very nice looking does (like twins), so I can see the dam and grand-dam of the kids I am getting up close....no doubt about the quality of the goats themselves, just wondering about the lines.

The sire to the kids I'm getting is Kehilan CA Final Stand (they are full siblings from this year) who is one of the last kids out of Ponders End DG Piccadilly (And sired by Mystiques BN Blue Cache.) Definitely love the sire. I noticed KW Farms has his brother. I definitely love the sire. He is on site too and I have seen a great set-up photo on Camanna's reference buck page. Long, level, great rear legs from every angle, uphill and blue eyes to boot. What does anyone think of him and his family? 

I am also going to be breeding Roc N Ewe K Sherry, my "old gal" to Final Stand. One of the girls is a very dark buckskin with white, and the other is colored just like dad, a tan chammy. Neither have blue eyes, but the chammy girl is POLLED! I haven't had any polled goats in my herd, so I am excited about adding the gene.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am familiar with Sterling Acres in PA but none of those goats names ring a bell with me from her herd. Her name was Michelle Sterling or Shell as most call her. I knew of her stock and like I said none of those goats were in it. SO maybe its another Sterling. She only had one goat born to her herd name before she sold out.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe you are right. The herd name seems to be Sterling Dwarfs and not Sterling Acres, because the Eli buck was called THE Sterling Acres Eli, which makes me think they named him Sterling Acres Eli without having a registered herd name, therefore the THE in front of his name. By the time Clover came around they had gotten a registered name but had to settle for Dwarfs in stead of Acres because Acres was already taken by Michelle. This lady on the paper's name is Laura and we are quite far from PA. Lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup sounds like you have a different Sterling


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know of Deer Run and have a doe from them. They used to raise some average nigerians...nothing special and I don't think they showed or anything. :shrug:

Sterling Acres...have only heard of the same one as Stacey.
Never heard of Lajoys.

Final Stand I like. I have Final Take here, but haven't used him much as I can't find a photo of his dam's udder and that is a big no no to me...however...I got him because Final Stand was used pretty heavily in the Camanna herd for awhile and Anna seemed to really really like him...also I was told Piccadilly was the "queen" of Ponders End so I figured she must have been pretty nice. The daughters I've seen from him are pretty nice as well.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Kylee. I guess I will just have to see how their udders come out, eventually. They were born July 2nd, so they won't even be bred until fall of 2012. I plan to show them as dry yearlings next spring. I like them both quite a lot, although the polled chammy doeling has a neck that comes out of her body a tiny bit lower than I like to see. They both look a lot like daddy. The little buckskin is very stunning in the way she is built but is TINY! She is super lively and well fed, just the runt of the litter. Makes me wonder how big she will mature but I guess we shall see. I really like Final Stand and am looking forward to kids from him and my old gal.

My biggest deciding factor in getting this girls is their dad. I really respect Anna's knowledge and expertise, and if she thought so highly of him (and his momma was supposed to be stunning) then I am excited about him as a buck. That and the fact I could see their mom and grandma on site really helped me see and feel up close and personal what I am getting.

I convinced them to register the polled girl as Poison Ivy and the tiny "milk thief" as Harley Quinn. Yay for female Batman villains.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: It's always ok to take a gamble if you really like what you see. And if the udders don't turn out like you hoped...you can pass them onto someone else who will enjoy them. I've taken gambles with a few goats...some have paid off...some haven't. That's just the way it goes sometimes...but it's always nice when it pays off.  I love the names by the way...too cute!


----------

